# Helium Report vs Sherpa Report



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 22, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed that www.HeliumReport.com appears to be sleeping? They have not been keeping up with all the new DC news….especially this past month.

Take a look at www.SherpaReport.com and see the latest DC news.

Does anyone know what’s going on?


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 22, 2007)

Plaina nd simply TUG BBS has the best consolidation of the latest info out there.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 22, 2007)

i think all 3 offer different things. i dont consider any "best overall", really.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 23, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Does anyone know what’s going on?



Not much going on this forum..last post was over 24 hours ago.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 23, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> Plaina nd simply TUG BBS has the best consolidation of the latest info out there.


 
Sure makes the TUG $15 membership fee the greatest bargain around!  

Brian


----------



## heliumeric (Oct 26, 2007)

Helium Report is currently retooling our editorial calendar with our new Editor, Amy Gunderson, a former New York Times real estate columnist. 

While news has indeed been slow, we've still keyed-in on rather crucial details of the destination club industry, namely the apparent vanishing of My Global Playground. As our reporting ramps-up in the coming weeks, we hope that you will contribute your thoughts and concerns. 

We also welcome your comments on our website. Destination club members have an unprecedented opportunity to review their club experience on the leading online luxury consumer resource.

Thanks for your concern!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome to the non-traditional forum, great to have you here 
(hope you stick around)



Kagehitokiri said:


> Kagehitokiri said:
> 
> 
> > another gone. website is down.
> ...


any comment? 

also, when was helium report's first article? i was just trying to look that up. ive been reading it regularly since ~6/06. definitely great stuff. hmm, looks like 10/14/05 > http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/001-clarification-from-signature-destinations

seems like sherpa report's first was on 11/30/06. sherpa seems to post here fairly regularly.

i cant recall how i first learned about DCs and helium report.. i posted about them on flyertalk on 6/19/06..

ironically i only noticed this forum recently, started posting on 7/17/07. ok i dont feel as dumb now, i joined on 8/8/06 to ask some  newb TS questions, but this forum wasnt created until ~1/9/07.


----------

